# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Visita a benageber 06-02-2010

## Luján

Si la evolución del embalse de Benageber sigue como hoy, +1.7Hm3/día, alcanzará su máximo en 14 días, por lo que se puede programar la visita para el fin de semana del 30 y 31 de enero.

Mi idea es que quedemos en Tuejar (por ejemplo la gasolinera que está antes de la entrada al pueblo, viniendo desde Valencia).

Desde allí cogeremos la carretera que va al embalse, por la que atravesaremmos el tunel de acceso al lado izquierdo de la presa, pasaremos por coronación y aparcaremos a la derecha de la presa, donde hay sitio.

De allí volveremos sobre nuestros pasos hasta volver a atravesar el tunel. Allí hay un buen sitio desde donde podemos ver el aliviadero, y sacar las pertinentes fotos.

Volviendo al aparcamiento, y según el tiempo que tengamos antes de comer, podremos bajar aguas abajo por una pista que comienza en la parte derecha de la presa hasta un lugar desde donde se verá salir el agua del aliviadero.

Si tenemos más ganas de caminar prodemos bajar hasta el puente colgante sobre el río (pero después tendremos que subir)  :Wink: .

Si a la vuelta tenemos más ganas de seguir, podremos coger el coche y dirigirnos a la pista de aterrizaje anti-incendios que hay en las cercanías del embalse, desde donde hay muy buenas vistas del embalse casi entero.

Si está abierto, podremos tomar un café en el bar de uno de los campings que hay en la margen derecha del embalse, al que hay que ir (al bar) atravesando un pantalán flotante.

Desconozco si en el pueblo de Benageber hay restaurante y/o bar (no he visto ninguno), pero en Tuejar sí que hay, y con buena pinta, aunque no los conozco.

Más adelante pondré rutas y demás sobre lo comentado.

Quién se apunta?

EDIT: para los que vengan por la A-3 es una tontería que vayan a Tuejar. Pueden ir direcatmente al embalse desde Utiel.



                                          LISTA DE ASISTENTES

Luján   (2)
Oktavio
Pedro Julián
Xuquer

----------


## OKTAVIO

Yo me apunto.Hace mucho tiempo que no lo veo tan lleno.`Tengo unos amigos que trabajan alli en el albergue.creo que alli se puede comer aunque no estoy seguro y no se si en estas fechas estara abierto.intentare informarme y ya digo algo.Saludos a todos.

----------


## Xuquer

A mi me apuntas, pero por favor, si hace falta ir a Tuejar a comer se va eh , que yo estoy delicado y no puedo comer bocatas  :Big Grin: 
Venga Luján, esa listaaaaaaaa,   :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Yo me apunto.Hace mucho tiempo que no lo veo tan lleno.`Tengo unos amigos que trabajan alli en el albergue.creo que alli se puede comer aunque no estoy seguro y no se si en estas fechas estara abierto.intentare informarme y ya digo algo.Saludos a todos.


Muy bien. Anotado.

Habla con ellos para ver lo de la comida. Proponles las fechas de o bien el 30/31 de enero o bien la semana siguiente, 6/7 de febrero. En principio serán esas fechas, y de momento nos apuntamos 2 por mi parte, los que tú lleves y los que lleve Xuquer. Esperemos que sean más.

----------


## Xuquer

Glubbb,  :Embarrassment:   no me acordaba que este hilo estaba abierto. Lo siento Luján, te habré mareao  :Frown: 

Bueno edita si quieres el primer hilo y pon los asistentes...

Lujan
Oktavio
Xuquer
...........

----------


## Luján

> Glubbb,   no me acordaba que este hilo estaba abierto. Lo siento Luján, te habré mareao 
> 
> Bueno edita si quieres el primer hilo y pon los asistentes...
> 
> Lujan
> Oktavio
> Xuquer
> ...........


No problem! Al fin y al cabo también puede ir en el hilo de Benageber :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Con los datos de hoy, 211.9Hm³, le quedan 16.1Hm³ hasta alcanzar los 228 que marca la página como máximo, y con un aumento de 1.55Hm³ diario, esto tardará unos 10 días.

El abanico de fechas será, por tanto, 30/31/enero o 6/7 febrero, si no cambia la cosa.

En este mapa google se muestra cómo llegar a Tuejar (o al embalse) desde la A-3, sin tener que dar el rodeo de llegar a Valencia.

Si alguien necesita otra ruta, que me lo comunique.

En principio hemos quedado en la Gasolinera Cepsa que está en la CV-35 antes de llegar a la entrada a Tuejar, viniendo desde Valencia. Una posible hora para quedar puede ser las 10 de la mañana. ¿Alguna otra opción?

----------


## Xuquer

> En principio hemos quedado en la Gasolinera Cepsa que está en la CV-35 antes de llegar a la entrada a Tuejar, viniendo desde Valencia. Una posible hora para quedar puede ser las 10 de la mañana. ¿Alguna otra opción?


Por mi va bien pero ¿ ya tienes pensado donde será el almuerzo ??  :Big Grin: 

Es que los combustibles fósiles me dan ardor de estómago  :Confused: 

 :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Por mi va bien pero ¿ ya tienes pensado donde será el almuerzo ?? 
> 
> Es que los combustibles fósiles me dan ardor de estómago


 :Big Grin: Pues sí. Hay dos lugares que tienen buena pinta (y habrá más, estoy seguro). en uno de ellos tomé yo un bocadillo de lomo-queso buenísimo. Cuando baje al coche y coja la libreta donde apunté los nombres los escribiré aquí. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xuquer

> Pues sí. Hay dos lugares que tienen buena pinta (y habrá más, estoy seguro). en uno de ellos tomé yo un bocadillo de lomo-queso buenísimo. Cuando baje al coche y coja la libreta donde apunté los nombres los escribiré aquí.



Si quiere ni hace falta, sobra con que tu lo digas  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Viendo que el aumento del nivel de agua en Benageber se está frenando :Frown: , las nuevas cuentas hacen retrasar, como ya pasó el año pasado :Mad: , la visita al embalse para verlo aliviar a, con suerte, el fin de semana del 6/7 o el del 13/14 de febrero.

Datos a 21/01/2010
Actualmente: 212.58Hm³
Ritmo de llenado aproximado: 0.9Hm³/día
Máximo: 228Hm³
Tiempo hasta alcanzar Máximo: 17 días

----------


## Xuquer

> Viendo que el aumento del nivel de agua en Benageber se está frenando, las nuevas cuentas hacen retrasar, como ya pasó el año pasado, la visita al embalse para verlo aliviar a, con suerte, el fin de semana del 6/7 o el del 13/14 de febrero.
> 
> Datos a 21/01/2010
> Actualmente: 212.58Hm³
> Ritmo de llenado aproximado: 0.9Hm³/día
> Máximo: 228Hm³
> Tiempo hasta alcanzar Máximo: 17 días



Ok, con tu permiso voy a editarte el primer post del hilo y pongo fecha prevista para que si hay algún despistao que lo vea/mos rápido  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> EDIT: para los que vengan por la A-3 es una tontería que vayan a Tuejar. Pueden ir direcatmente al embalse desde Utiel.



Y el almuerzo para los de la A3 ?  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> Y el almuerzo para los de la A3 ?


O bien almuerzan en Utiel, que seguro que hay, o pasan por el embalse antes de almorzar todos juntos en Tuejar... o no almuerzan... :Big Grin: 

Aquí (google maps) está la ruta desde Utiel (A-3) hasta Tuejar.

----------


## Xuquer

> O bien almuerzan en Utiel, que seguro que hay, o pasan por el embalse antes de almorzar todos juntos en Tuejar... o no almuerzan...
> 
> Aquí (google maps) está la ruta desde Utiel (A-3) hasta Tuejar.



Voto por la opción dos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    mas mejor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Copio el mensaje que puse en un hilo de Benageber:




> Una mala y otra buena:
> 
> La mala:
> Los cálculos para hoy dicen que tardará 23 días en llegar a 228Hm³, máximo teórico (según esta página). Según el cartel de la presa son 220Hm³.
> 
> En todo caso está a 215.04Hm³ llenando 0.55Hm³/día.
> 
> La buena:
> Se esperan nuevas precipitaciones en la zona de Levante, pudiendo ser de nieve a partir de 600m (el embalse está más alto). Estas precipitaciones pueden durar dos o tres días.
> ...


Vamos a mantener esta fecha 6/2 para la visita, pero con posibilidad de retrasarla.

Os parece bien?

----------


## Xuquer

Por mi perfecto Luján, yo tengo un tema para esas fechas pero también está en el aire, iremos comentando  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Me dais envidia.
Con un bebé de 6 meses es un poco lejos para mí. Pero la próxima no se me escapa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Saludos a todos

----------


## Luján

Tal como están las cosas (+0.56Hm³/día) parece ser que este embalse alcanzará su máximo de 221Hm³ en 10 días, o sea el viernes 5 de febrero.

Creo que puede mantenerse la fecha de la visita para el fin de semana, si no empiezan a desembalsar.

De momento somo pocos!! quién más se apunta?

----------


## Luján

Hola a todos!

Aunque no esté al 100% se confirma la fecha de la visita conjunta al embalse de Benagéber (y posiblemente Loriguilla) para el sábado 6 de febrero.

El lugar de reunión es la Gasolinera Cepsa que hay en la CV-35 a la entrada de Tuejar, a las 10:00.

Almorzaremos en una cafetería de Tuejar y emprenderemos ruta hacia la presa. Caminaremos un poco por allí y visitaremos el "mirador" del aliviadero. Después cogeremos el coche de nuevo, para dirigirnos a tomar unas panorámicas del embalse desde varios sitios.

A la vuelta, comeremos también en Tuejar.

Si la gente se anima, visitaremos después el embalse de Loriguilla desde varios puntos.

Por favor, confirmar la asistencia y acompañantes. De momento somos:

Oktavio
Xuquer
Y un servidor (2)

----------


## sergi1907

Hola,

Espero que nos dejéis un montón de fotos para los que no podemos ir.

Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

> Hola,
> 
> Espero que nos dejéis un montón de fotos para los que no podemos ir.
> 
> Un saludo


ç


Por supuesto, aunque sean de movil  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Ding Dong Ding!

Salida del vuelo Embalses.net 624 con destino Benagéber. Pasajeros pasen por la puerta de embarque de este hilo! :Big Grin: 

Por favor, mandarme mensajes privados con vuestros teléfonos y cuántos sois, por si las moscas.

----------


## Xuquer

Recibido, cambio corto y mando nº de teléfono, je je ej  :Big Grin: 

Será niña Luján  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Ding dong ding!

Ultimo aviso para el vuelo Embalses.net 624 con destino Benagéber. Pasajeros envíen(me) urgentemente mensaje privado con nº de teléfono para confirmar número.

La cita sigue siendo el sábado 6 a las 10 en la Cepsa de la entrada de Tuejar.

http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sourc...12,233.32,,0,6

----------


## OKTAVIO

Siento comunicar que no voy a poder ir a Benageber ya que tengo que quedarme con mi padre ( lo operan el Viernes de cataratas ) todo el fin de semana.Tendre que esperar a otra ocasion.Que lo paseis bien y que haya chorreo.Poned fotos.

----------

